# Pleco's life span



## hellrazar (Feb 23, 2006)

How long does the average pleco live for. Specfically the common pleco. I have one in my 35G which is not big enough for him. he is about 2 yrs old and 7" long. just wondering if he will die soon or should I trade him in for something smaller?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I've had a few that hung around for 5 or 6 years. They can go even longer. Unfortunately, most species of plecos get too big for the average tank that people keep them in. Good luck trading him in. Some LFS's are overrun with the big ones and won't take them. 7" isn't too bad though - it's the 12-16" guys that are hard to get rid of.


----------



## jbot (Feb 3, 2006)

we have had a pleco here in our department for pushing 12 years if i'm not mistaken!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

They are really long lived fish. Not uncommon to live for between 14-20 years.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I've got 2 small ones that have to be 10+ years


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

A neighbor had one that was at least 18 years old when they gave it to a lfs for a display tank...


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

My old guy was 17 when he died. He was in a 125 gallon and was crowded in there.....

They are another of those fish I wish they wouldn't offer so readily when there are better small choices out there. Poor guys....


----------

